# The 3rd Generation!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

More like the 3rd attempt of doing a planted tank!

^-^

zoodmed 501 filter
coralife 24" T5NO
christmas moss
some sort of grassy plant


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks OK, but is that a bare bottom I see?! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

